# PC Spiele in 4K auf TV streamen, anderes Zimmer



## LittleV (26. März 2022)

Grüßt euch 

ich habe eine 6800XT
meine Partnerin einen 4K TV

kombiniere kombiniere: Ich möchte PC-Games in 4K in Ultra-Settings auf ihrem TV-Gerät abspielen.
Problem: Große Wohnung, schwerer Showcase-PC.

Idee: über WLAN streamen
Dank Steam App geht das zumindest mit Steam spielen, ich verbinde Steam auf meinem PC mit ihrem Samsung TV, wo die App drauf ist.
Maus+Tastatur oder eben Gamepad an den TV und es klappt wunderbar. 1Gigabit Leitung übrigens. 

ABER: Was mache ich mit alten Spielen, die keinen Launcher haben, sondern über CD-ROM abgespielt werden. Oder eben was bei Ubisoft Spielen? Hat Ubi auch so eine App? Was tue ich bei Spielen, die standalone sind und eben älter? Wie streame ich dort auf ihren TV?

Hätte noch Chromecast von Google anzubieten, geht da was? DANKE.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2022)

LittleV schrieb:


> ABER: Was mache ich mit alten Spielen, die keinen Launcher haben, sondern über CD-ROM abgespielt werden. Oder eben was bei Ubisoft Spielen? Hat Ubi auch so eine App? Was tue ich bei Spielen, die standalone sind und eben älter? Wie streame ich dort auf ihren TV?


Am PC zur Bibliothek hinzufügen und ebenfalls über Steam streamen.








						Steam-Support :: Steam-fremde Spiele zur Bibliothek hinzufügen
					






					help.steampowered.com
				



Und wenn die Latenz doch Mal nervt aber der PC ach so schwer ist: 


			https://www.obi.de/transporthilfen/transporthilfe-m1121-200-kg/p/4681300?wt_mc=gs.pla.Technik.EisenwarenBeschlaege.Transporthilfen&wt_cc1=664779265&wt_cc4=m&wt_cc9=32449810263&gclid=Cj0KCQjw0PWRBhDKARIsAPKHFGh6UsxgvSSl0SRrmIDzbf8J6FtBiMT5uIF2pLUGIvctQ48IQ7nhLk8aAr3MEALw_wcB#/inquiry/new


----------



## LittleV (26. März 2022)

hehe ja gut diesen "Hunt" so kenne ich das Transportmittel, habe ich sogar noch, aber möchte den PC nicht wegen 30 Minuten Gaming immer abstöpseln müssen. ansonsten ja gut, muss mal im Keller schauen.

das mit der Bibliothek ist toll, mit Ubi Titeln ging das schonmal gut, und habe sogar auch den VLC Player hinzugefügt um Videos direkt abspielen zu können.

Trotzdem nochmal die Frage, ob es noch andere Dienste gäbe? So ein All in One Programm was mir egal welche Anwendung streamt gibts nicht? Mit google chromecast kam ich bisher nur über den Chrome Browser hin.

Danke so oder so für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## HisN (26. März 2022)

Shield TV.
Streamt per Shadowplay den ganzen Desktop.
Auch in 4K.

Edit mein Fehler. Keine Nvidia Graka.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2022)

Es gibt afaik einen Trick wie Steamlink direkt den Desktop streamt, da müsstest du Mal nach googlen. Wie gesagt lassen sich aber auch alle anderen Anwendungen einfach in die Bibliothek packen.
Die anderen Programme zum Desktop Teilen sind eher für statische Desktops und irrelevante Latenz ausgelegt, da wirst du keinen Spaß mit haben.
Oder das oben genannte Shield, aber das ist halt an eine NV GPU gebunden und kostet sich selbst schonmal ein paar Euro.


----------

